# whistling up your dog



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Just as a matter of interest how many the dogs here come to a whistle ? I have always taught my dogs this from the moment they have come home . I never use the baby talk "come here come on " but rather a 4 fingered whistle in conjunction with a firm "come" and moving away from the dog . We were away over the weekend and my friends were amazed at karmas recall on a whistle from hundreds of metres away . As soon as she hears it she is inbound like an exocet missile !! I don't really think about it as I think all dogs should do it but do they ?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie runs to us when we whistle. We never taught him, he just does it. Chiefy never did. He looked at us like we were nuts.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I think you are a show off, because I can't do a 4 fingered whistle. (Yes I am jealous.) I do whistle for my dog and she comes. Or - I should say used to. She is old and doesn't hear well any more - though I do think she may be better able to hear me whistle than call.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Close quarters and I can just click with my tongue and karma comes . Heck sometimes its just a "get over here " look !!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

my dogs come with a whistle, because my DH does that. 
Otherwise they'll come when I call them in. Onyx is the only one that hasn't got good recall...I think her hearing is going because of all the ear infection/treatments she has had. Or it is selective. I'm still trying to decide! Though when my african grey calls or whistles to them, they always come running to him~he tosses his pellets to them.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My dogs have always come when I whistle. No fingers though, just a normal whistle. I never officially taught this to them; they just picked it up.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Every dog I've ever owned have responded to a whistle, and I agree- you are a show off with the finger whistle business! I never did learn how to do that even though I have 4 brothers! My dogs also come when I clap my hands- something my mom always did to call in her herd of Norwegian Elkhounds.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't whistle at all so...no.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I can whistle a little after many years of my parrot trying to teach me. It's a sad little whistle though so no, never taught the dogs to come to it. I suppose they would though if I could do it. They come flying when I open the back door, and if something is really holding their attention at the back of the yard or what have you, a name call or "lets go" or pretty much anything else said will call them into the house.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I think you are a show off, because I can't do a 4 fingered whistle. (Yes I am jealous.) I do whistle for my dog and she comes.


I agree! I would love to be able to whistle louder! Madix always, always comes to a whistle, his name or "here" or "come"



kidkhmer said:


> Close quarters and I can just click with my tongue and karma comes . Heck sometimes its just a "get over here " look !!


I can crook my finger at Madix and he'll come - not sure when I tied that gesture to his recall command but he's got it down pat now


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

The best way I know to get Shasta to come to me is "Look what Mommy's got."


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> The best way I know to get Shasta to come to me is "Look what Mommy's got."


I can't whistle at all either  I find Molly's magic phrase is :What's this"


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog comes to a whistle (i have a weak whistle, mainly air).
he aslo comes when i wave my arm towards me or when i raise
my hand and wiggle my index finger back and forth. when we're in the dog park my GF claps her hands and he comes.
when we're in the woods and my dog is playing with his dog friends he can be out of sight
but he comes when i a call him (immediately).


----------

